# Analysis of the Indigo philosophies



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

First I'd like to post a short description of the Kundalini and how it works. This is the explanation for psychic intuition and gifts, and I propose that there is much lacking in the way of "kundalini discussion" in the pages I have read on the Indigo movement, attributing abilities instead to the incarnated soul, and claiming also, rather contradictively that Indigo children are simultaneously disruptive, but also "not concerned with ego at all".

Gopi Krishna on Kundalini Awakening: 
A new Center -presently dormant in the average man or woman -has to be activated and a more powerful stream of psychic energy must rise into the head from the base of the spine to enable the human consciousness to transcend the normal limits. 
This is the final phase of the present evolutionary impulse in man. The cerebrospinal system of man has to undergo a radical change, enabling consciousness to transcend the limits of the highest intellect. Here reason yields to intuition and Revelation appears to guide the steps of humankind. 
This Mechanism, known as Kundalini, is the real cause of all so-called spiritual and psychic phenomena, the biological basis of evolution and development of personality, the secret origin of all esoteric and occult doctrines, the master Key to the unsolved mystery of creation, the inexhaustible source of philosophy, art and science, and the fountainhead of all religous faiths, past, present and future

Any thoughts?

I want to address the mechanics of enlightenment here, and the philosophy of the Indigo movement when it comes to self-development. The only advice I have come across yet in their literature (that Space-addict posted) is to rest, eat brown rice and be tolerant of emotional garbage of the past...and to concentrate when driving. The literature says nothing whatsoever about the minds of giving or staying on a balanced or middle path. In a sense, it is a-religious because it does not state a higher purpose relating to God or the whole or humanity, but the minority, who have been "born into royalty" as far as I can tell...

All I am saying is that of the literature I have seen, none of it was actually spiritually empowering to me as an individual. I think that is importing, when considering the motives of some of the organisations within the New Age movement.

Are they selling you something?

If not, then are they claiming to have knowledge about you which is going to put you into a position of servitude? (Guru worship).

ANALYSE the ego corruptions of the philosophies and therefore the people who are spreading their philosophies.

The worst of all, is the worship of the gifts themselves.

This bears no thought whatsoever to the minds of the people reading all of the checklists.

I am not talking about this in the context of inferiority or surperiority, but of usefullness and the encouragement of ego-grasping in others. For instance what about:

- those people who are on a path of inner transformation
- those people who simply have disruptive children

Is the literature useful to them? That is the question. From what I have seen so far it serves the organisation, and the philosophy, and through arguments of "knowing more", any dissonence is suppressed by the attitude that no body else's opinion is valid. It's the classic case of "charassimatic authority".

I don't dispute that some of these leaders and children are psychically active, however, as someone has pointed out, these children are more than likely introverted-feeling extroverted-intuiter type personalities. (Like myself) and undercritical of the nature of the philosophies being fed to them.

It is very tempting to go along with it.

I myself, felt briefly tempted to call myself something. But actually, no, I'm not a "crystal blah blah blah", I'm a person with some awareness of higher energy centres. It doesn't mean anything, as it happens. As someone else said "I still have to take the garbage out".


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Please read the Kundalini Psychosis thread for more on the delusions of the Indigo Movement philosophies.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

~Rozanne~ said:


> This Mechanism, known as Kundalini, is the real cause of all so-called spiritual and psychic phenomena, the biological basis of evolution and development of personality, the secret origin of all esoteric and occult doctrines, the master Key to the unsolved mystery of creation, the inexhaustible source of philosophy, art and science, and the fountainhead of all religous faiths, past, present and future[/color]
> 
> Any thoughts?


Kundalini is central to many of the spiritual paths that I study and respect but it does not feature in all of them, for example in the Sufi tradition the part of the human which is used for spiritual transformation is a subtle organ called the Lataif which I have been told categorically is not the same as the chakras even though it bears a lot of similarities. Also in the majority of Taoist Qigong systems of development Qi energy is manipulated and moved but not in the same way as the Kundalini. 
One of the most respected "enlightened" people in recent times Ramana Maharshi taught that the Self is reached by the search for the origin of the ego and by diving into the Heart which is the direct method of Self-realisation and one who adopts it need not worry about Kundalini, or the chakras.

So I am unsure about how important kundalini is to develop spiritual awareness, but I have no personal experience of it so I cant say anything for certain im just not sure it is all about rising your kundalini.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Hi Pablo, 
Thanks for your point. There are various philosophical systems out there with regard subtle bodies, and of course, spirit.

When it comes to testing philosophies, I can only trust intuition, and have been able to feel chakras for about 5 years as a result of spontaneous awakening of the heart. I've been interested in them on and off and would call myself kundalini active now, in that I've had feelings of bliss and unconditional love associated with energies moving from somewhere at the bottom of the spine in recent months.

Because I have experienced it and know the effects of kundalini clearing the chakras, I can talk about it being related to psychic development. It is my belief that spiritual development is associated with the subtle body and that it can be worked on in a number of ways.

I do however, see something wrong in worshipping the kundalini itself. It's a phenomena, and although it tranforms the self, it is only a means to an end, really. I hope that people who engage in Kundalini meditations do it because of some kind of spiritual purpose (that it benefits other people is better than thinking you are here to save the world). But that is just my take on it. Love God and other people and use your energy and insights to bring about good. If anything, it's that attitude that actually clears the psychological body and propells you along the path.

Belief systems change, one result of the kundalini reaching the mind is believe that there is no universal truth immediately available to the conscious mind.

I have ideologies and change them now and again. I have been into Buddhism for a year or two now - it has been a core element of my thinking - but I have to admit to re-considering these philosophies lately.

My attitude it that it is not a bad thing to slowly clear yourself of psychological baggage. I don't actually think you need to believe in chakras, but I find it indespensible for understanding myself and really couldn't live without this as a tool of self-awareness.

Kundalini is nice but even greater than that must be knowing yourself as pure spirit. I have the belief that the kundalini/chakras are subtly material and that you can get even more subtle than that.
Rozanne


----------



## Space Addict (Dec 5, 2006)

I really think you should learn more before you pretend to be an authority on Indigo movements. You're missing out on the point almost entirely and trying to make them look like something they aren't. Its pretty sad. You're way too into the politics instead of the heart of it which is we are all Gods children and he is calling all of us up to our true potential. I think you're blinded by a lot of ego..A lot of what you say is really obvious and you talk to me like im conceited and think indigo is all righteous. We are all one! Why is that so hard for you to see?


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Open your eyes Space Addict. Their influence is involved in the health and wellbeing of children. Should no responsibility be taken?

Suffering prevails. I would rather judge someone by his actions than whether or not he has an ego.

Maybe a schizophrenic has no ego - but it doesn't make him a good person.

It is what you do (and what you don't do) that counts. And irresponsible messages from parents about kids being "special"....make me angry because that is what I was told myself - by my mother who valued by intuitive abilities and intellect over the fact that I was a child. It was implied from an early age that I had excessive responsibility. I have had to spend the last 20 years growing down and am now experiencing my first childhood as a 24 year old. If that isn't enough to give you doubts, what will? It is psychologically damaging - from the eyes of the child to be endowed with responsibilities because you have intuitive traits. It is a form of abuse. That is what insecure mothers do. That is what my mother was doing to me. She needed a mother so she took refuge in my "healer" personality.

The move should be towards individuation and *integration* of introverts in general society. More value should be placed on introverted traits, but they shouldn't be overvlaued, even if "introverts form the minority of the population but the majority of the gifted population".

I hope you can see why I am writing this now.

Where there is life, there is politics. That is where spiritual sense is needed the most. Not only in navigating the clouds for silver lining.


----------



## CECIL (Oct 3, 2004)

I can see you have a lot of personal investment in the idea Rozanne. Like I said in the other thread I can understand how it would be damaging to tell a child that, but in practice that's not what is "supposed" to happen.

The idea is the children are naturally inclined to live full, happy lives and they only need our support to achieve their potential and determine their own path.

Also I'm not too sure what organisation you are referring to. You mentioned New Age a few times. Keep in mind that the idea of Indigo is a seperate one from the New Age movement. Personally I don't put much stock in New Age because its a bit "wishy-washy", entirely not practical and generally unfocussed.

"Indigo" is a sperate idea. Actually it ties in with the Chakras too if you're interested. Indigo I believe is the colour associated with the Third Eye chakra, which goes a long way to explain the psychic abilities you were talking about.

Anyway there's a lot of information out there. Its up to you to decide if its relevant at all. Just be aware that the idea isn't to tell these kids they are special and build them up like that, its just to support them and allow them to achieve their full potential. So you have to keep in mind your own personal bias because of your own experiences.


----------



## Pablo (Sep 1, 2005)

Its weird, I had barely heard of Indigo children until this thread and now they seem to be popping up everywhere I go, maybe im just paying more attention but for example I just went to a randon myspace site and it was "Music for the Indigo generation" , perhaps its synchronicity, but I thought I would share a pretty nice image I found on the site:










So this is what Indigo children see with their powers :shock:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

That's a nice piece of abstract art there Pablo.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2007)

Then again... It's more suitable to state it as being surreal.


----------



## jimmyb (May 9, 2007)

Thats the most 3D thing I've seen in months.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

For the record I so don't care about this debate anymore, the whole thing is silly as far as I can tell....arrogance/narcissism/idealistic parents.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2007)

Well you're female... so we knew you'd change your mind...  :wink:


----------

